# RIP Baby Royal. Warning pics....



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

What chance did this snake ever have? In her short life she was shunted from pillar to post by people who never took the time or trouble to see how weak and sick she had become. No one seemed to see her fading until Mark and Vicky took her in and asked for my help. This is one of thousands of snakes that this happens to every year. 

I took her in last Monday, bathed her in critical care, got a meal in her tummy (voluntarily I might add) and cared for her as I do my own. This morning she was fine but as I went to feed my snakes, I found her dead.




























Proud to be human at this time? I sure as hell am not.

RIP Baby, no one can hurt you now


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

this is a sad story but it reminds us that this sort of thing happens all the time it makes me so angry

kathryn you did a great job with this wee one but it was too late the damage was already done, mark and vicky im sorry for this loss and just hope it dont put you off in the future there is still a lot of good breeders out there








wee fella


----------



## thewifestolemyaccount (Mar 24, 2008)

So sad another CF victim. Only way this will stop happening is when they stop being imported. Poor thing.


----------



## Scottish-Boas (May 1, 2008)

I am so very very very grateful to kathryn for everything she did but as you can see from the pics my baby stood no chance i have learned a very big lesson from this and its never ever think ppl are as nice as the make out as you have to be evil to put a poor animal through that.

R.I.P


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I am sooooooo sorry.  sometimes no matter how hard we try some things are never ment to be, in this Royals case it may have been a birth defect, or emaciation, in both cases there will have been nothng you could have done, the snake was warm safe and cared for in your care and passed dispite that, you tried, unfortunatly sometimes trying is not enough 

RIP little Royal.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear this. I can't believe people actually do this. What is the point, just don't get it in the first place. Atleast you tried to save the poor little royal.

R.I.P little royal python.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

well done for what you've done to ease her last days in this cruel world

she's resting where nobody can hurt her

eace:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Thats so sad Kathryn, I know you would have done everything possible and more for her. RIP darling little girly.x


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

*rip little royal*



thewifestolemyaccount said:


> So sad another CF victim. Only way this will stop happening is when they stop being imported. Poor thing.


 i would just like to say sorry for your loss and just reply to this comment.people will only stop importing cf and wc when people stop buying them as long as theres demand there always be a supplier again sorry for your loss


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

thewifestolemyaccount said:


> So sad another CF victim. Only way this will stop happening is when they stop being imported. Poor thing.





ratking said:


> i would just like to say sorry for your loss and just reply to this comment.people will only stop importing cf and wc when people stop buying them as long as theres demand there always be a supplier again sorry for your loss


Honestly imo, neither the time nor the place to have this discussion. RIP dude.


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

ratking said:


> i would just like to say sorry for your loss and just reply to this comment.people will only stop importing cf and wc when people stop buying them as long as theres demand there always be a supplier again sorry for your loss


Aye but we didn't buy her, we took her in to try and save her life!


----------



## Cants (Jul 31, 2008)

Tears running down my face  

Poor little thing only needed a helping hand, shame you didnt get the little fella a week or so earlier - makes me so angry to think that people arent prepared to look after such majestic beatiful beings.

Take pride in knowing that his last few hours were spent in the company of someone that really cared and tried everything to keep him safe warm and well nourished.

I'd love to get my hands on the lowlifes that treated him with such contempt.


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

r.i.p lil one


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

poor wee soul. this happens all the time because the wee things are allowed to be brought over then its left to some kind folk to try and help them, that is heartbreaking. maybe its time to tighten up or stop it altogether.


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

RIP baby royal


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Kathryn666 said:


> Aye but we didn't buy her, we took her in to try and save her life!


And you know Kathryn, that little royal knew you cared and tried it's hardest to live knowing it was in safe hands. Thats why it ate for you, but to be quite honest here, looking at your picture of the poor baby, it was emaciated and on deaths door when you got it, and only intensive treatment with the use of powerful electrolytes, Critical care and liquid feeding via a tube would have possibly saved it, as whilst one lot of ingredients is giving the royal a huge energy boost, the other is sustaining it, without putting a big strain on it's system, where as solid food would sap up it's little remaining strength and speed up it's untimely demise. 

When humans are too weak to eat they are fed via a drip until they become strong enough to take solids, and it's the same with snakes. 

'Hugs' for you for giving the snake a chance to feel secure in it's last few days on this earth.

RIP yet another poor baby royal. Your torment by man kind is at an end. 

Mo.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Kathryn, I can't imagine how awful this has been for you. Just know that you cared for it and did all you could. The poor baby is at peace now xxx

Jo


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

You did your best and she would have known that. R>I>P


----------

